# Crochet terms in patterns



## eotin (Aug 19, 2018)

What does it mean when a crochet patterns says to start with VP and end with a SP, thanks for your help


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

What is the name of the pattern? SP refers to space. Are you sure about VP?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

What is the pattern? Usually, "SP" means "space." I am not familiar with "VP," unless they are referring to a V-stitch, but again, it depends on the pattern you are using. Is there a list of abbreviations included in the pattern?


----------



## eotin (Aug 19, 2018)

here is a copy of the pattern:
Hat 
Lilac 
P 1:6 PRS in the ring 
P2: Ol (X6) – 12 PRS 
Behind the back wall each row, start with 2 VP, Finish S.P. 
P 3:2 V.P., * PSN, D * (X6) – 18 PSN 
P 4:2 V.P., * 2 PSN, D * (X6) – 24 PSN 
P 5:2 V.P., * 3 PSN, D * (X6) – 30 PSN 
P 6:2 V.P., * 4 PSN, D * (X6) – 36 PSN 
P 7:2 V.P., * 5 PSN, D * (X6) – 42 PSN 
P 8:2, p, * 6 PSN, D * (X6) – 48 PSN 
P 9:2 V.P., * 7 PSN, D * (X6) – 54 PSN 
P 19:2 V.P., * 8 PSN, D * (X6) – 60 PSN 
P 11:2 V.P., * 9 PSN, D * (X6) – 66 PSN 
P 12:2 V.P., * 10 PSN, D * (X6) – 72 PSN 
P 13:2 V.P., * 11 PSN, D * (X6) – 78 PSN 
P 14-22:78 PSN 
P 23:1 V.P., * 2 PRS, UB * (Ð¥17), 8 PRS – 59 PRS 
P 24-25:1 V.P., 59 PRS 
P 26:1 V.P., * 4 PRS, UB * (x9), 5 PRS – 50 PRS 
P 27-30:2 V.P., PR PSN – 100 PSN 
R31: Rachij step. 
Thanks for your quick response. Elena


----------



## fiber (May 20, 2015)

I found this here: http://www.pindiy.com//forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=331376
Has to do with Russian patterns.

vp= chain
ss= connection colum
RLS= bar without nakida
K= 2 together at the front wall
PRSP= polustolbok with nakida


----------



## eotin (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks so much, I did finally come to the conclusion that it was a Russian pattern, but still could not understand some of the translations. Thanks again. Wonder what a naked is?


----------



## knitty1212 (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.knittingfool.com/Reference/Translations.aspx

Some terms here


----------



## MelodyiyhttL (Aug 20, 2018)

nakida






video on how it is done


----------



## jscushy (Mar 8, 2016)

MelodyiyhttL said:


> nakida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is crab stitch using half double and skipping one stitch 
each time


----------



## eotin (Aug 19, 2018)

thank you


----------



## eotin (Aug 19, 2018)

thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

knitty1212 said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/Reference/Translations.aspx
> 
> Some terms here


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Butterfly 6070 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello I have been doing a pattern with VP and SP in it and it might be the same pattern of a doll. I really think VP means Chain Stitch and Sp means slip stitch. The only part of the pattern I am not sure of was the last row saying Rachij step and as I am now making my second doll I thought it meant last row (last step) and on that row I crocheted around with an other colour. I love this pattern but have used other patterns for the outfits using shell patterns. Hope this helps as I know this question was asked last year but just found it.


----------

